# problema con xorg-server

## xy01

bueno soy nuevo aqui y quisiera si me podria ayudar con un problema que tengo, al terminar de instalar gentoo realize la configuracion respectiva para la intalacion de xorg, peero el problema es que al realizar la instalacion con ayuda de emerge me manda un error en el paquete xproto

error: newly create file is older than distributed files!

ERROR: x11-proto/xproto-7.0.20 failed (configure phase)

buscando por google leei que se podia arreglar reinstalando gcc asi que realize la instalacion

emerge gcc

pero en una parte de la instalacion repetia el mismo proceso una y otra vez y asi se la pasaba todo el tiempo

alguien sabe por que o como puedo resolver esto, se lo agradeceria

----------

## gringo

bienvenido !

 *Quote:*   

> error: newly create file is older than distributed files! 

 

ese mensaje me hace pensar que el reloj de tu sistema está desfasado, tener el sistema en hora es crucial en linux.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5

saluetes

----------

## xy01

 *gringo wrote:*   

> bienvenido !
> 
>  *Quote:*   error: newly create file is older than distributed files!  
> 
> ese mensaje me hace pensar que el reloj de tu sistema está desfasado, tener el sistema en hora es crucial en linux.
> ...

 

:O fantastico muchas gracias recueerdo aver configurado el date cuando realize la instalacion pero al revisar nuevamente en el momento que me indicaste resultaba que tenia una fecha y hora diferente a la cual le asigne en la instalacion eso no se por que -___- pero bueno en este momento estoy realizando la instalacion de xorg-server ^^ muchas gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

Emerge --sync te pondria el portage al dia y al menos las fechas de los paquetes coincidirian o serian más recientes pues creo que esa podria muy bien ser la causa del mensaje de error.

----------

